# Severance pay



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi -- I'm leaving Israel after three years here at the end of next month and was wondering if anyone knew what the deal was with severance pay? We have been here for three years and have employed a cleaner who comes in twice a week for a total of 10 hours and a gardener who comes in once a fortnight for two hours. Both were employed on a casual, part-time basis and no contract was signed (they had both worked for the previous tenants). We were obviously planning to pay something, but just not sure what the law requires. Full-time employees in Israel get one month per year worked, but not sure whether this is the same for part-time casuals,


----------

